# SeaUMarine (SUM) Christmas Sale starts Today.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I....Ken's Christmas Wackyness Starts Today. Good Hunting everyone.

http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up Red !


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Was there today, lots of very nice sps colonies, great prices too.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

define "nice" please.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sps colinies that are nice looking. I dunno what your asking really? I scored a beautiful colony with the most insane electric blue polyps that will color up to be something great


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*nice*

Nice defined.......

1Giving*pleasure*or*satisfaction;*pleasant*orattractive:we had a*very*nice time


----------

